# multiples serveurs d'envoi SMTP



## joinman (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai un petit souci de configuration des serveurs SMTP sur l'iPhone/iPad. Je m'explique :
Comme chacun le sait les opérateurs (ADSL, MOBILE, ...) n'aiment pas trop permettre l'envoi de mails par d'autres serveurs SMTP que les leurs. Donc si on est sur plusieurs réseaux à la fois (mobile, wifi1, wifi2, ...) on est un peu bloqué. (actuellement je change de serveur dès que je change de FAI à la main.)  
J'ai vu que l'iPhone/iPad permettaient de configurer plusieurs serveurs SMTP. Le problème est que chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas. Si il ne réussit pas à envoyer par le premier il ne bascule jamais sur les suivants. Dès que je prends un des suivants (le bon en fonction du FAI sur lequel je suis connecté !) cela fonctionne ! 

Je ne sais plus comment faire 

Si quelqu'un a déjà testé cette configuration, je suis preneur.

Merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout.


----------



## joinman (9 Août 2010)

Personne pour m'aider ?
Serais je le seul à avoir ce problème / ce besoin ?


----------



## arbaot (11 Août 2010)

Sur l'iPad dans Réglages/mail, Comptes, Calendrier /Compte

Pour chaque compte en bas il y a un réglage :  Serveur d'envoi /SMTP 
(masqué par le clavier! donc rentrer le clavier pour le voir...)

en  double-tapotant  on accède à une fenêtre où

outre le serveur primaire
on peut paramètrer des serveurs secondaire 
qui seront essayés si le primaire est en échec

mais il faut les activer... et ce pour chaque compte (fastidieux)

à l'expedition cela peut-être long


----------



## joinman (11 Août 2010)

merci de ce retour. Mais cette configuration a déjà été testée. Et le résultat est qu'il ne bascule jamais sur les serveurs SMTP suivants. Cela fonctionne chez toi ?


----------



## arbaot (12 Août 2010)

testé en wifi seulement


----------



## joinman (12 Août 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> testé en wifi seulement



Idem pour moi. J'ai deux abo ADSL, un chez SFR et un autre chez Free. J'ai configuré le SMTP de Free en primaire et celui de SFR en secondaire. Et là aucun basculement vers le secondaire lorsque je suis connecté sur ma Neufbox.


----------



## arbaot (14 Août 2010)

tu as des adresses courriel chez free, SFR et d'autres

donc paramètrer tous les comptes

free=> primaire free et secondaire SFR
SFR=> primaire SFR et secondaire free


Autres=> primaire Autres et secondaire Free & SFR
ou    => Primaire free et secondaire Sfr et Autre

le temps de bascule peut-etre long suivant le temps de réponse du serveur en cas de refus


----------



## joinman (20 Août 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> tu as des adresses courriel chez free, SFR et d'autres
> 
> donc paramètrer tous les comptes
> 
> ...



pas tout à fait. Le choix des serveurs SMTP dépend du FAI sur lequel je suis connecté et non du compte. Rien ne t'interdit d'envoyer un mail d'un compte free via un SMTP SFR et inversement (ces derniers ne gèrent pas l'authentification, il y a juste un contrôle via ta box sur le fait que seul le SMTP du FAI puisse être atteint- conf par défaut qui peut être modifiée, mais pas souhaitable pour des raisons de sécurité)

Donc d'après ce que tu as écris la bascule vers le secondaire peut être très longue, combien de temps à peu près ? Moi j'ai déjà attendu quelques minutes et toujours rien.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2010)

J'ai fait plusieurs essais avec 4 à 5 STMP par compte (avec 5 comptes sur mon iPad) tous activés&#8230; rien à faire, même après 20 mn d'attente ça ne passe pas vers un compte secondaire on dirait (bug ?).

Il faut que j'ai le SMTP du FAI en premier pour que ça passe. Effectué avec Free, SFR, Orange et un fournisseur pro.


----------



## sdick (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai exactement le même problème avec un iPod Touch que j'utilise alternativement sur une Neufbox et une Livebox.

J'ai entré le serveur smtp d'orange dans la section "Autres serveurs SMTP" mais ce dernier n'est jamais pris en compte, ce qui bloque l'envoi des mails :-(

J'ai lu un post qui proposait sur PC d'allonger le temps d'attente de la réponse du serveur, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de le faire sur un iPod ou un iPhone...

Étonnant que personne n'ai encore trouvé de solution à ce problème sur iPod!!
Même via le support Apple on ne trouve que les réglages de base


----------



## sdick (1 Octobre 2010)

La solution la plus simple trouvée pour l'instant est de créer un serveur secondaire smtp.orange.fr (et les identifiants Orange) et de désactiver manuellement le smtp primaire lorsque je suis connecté à la Livebox, et là ça marche. 

Ce n'est certes pas aussi magique qu'une bascule automatique ou qu'un serveur unique, mais cette manipulation ne prend que quelques secondes sur un iPod ou un iPhone (c'est un simple bouton on-off) et n'impose pas d'éditer les paramètres des serveurs à chaque fois.


----------



## joinman (21 Décembre 2010)

sdick a dit:


> La solution la plus simple trouvée pour l'instant est de créer un serveur secondaire smtp.orange.fr (et les identifiants Orange) et de désactiver manuellement le smtp primaire lorsque je suis connecté à la Livebox, et là ça marche.
> 
> Ce n'est certes pas aussi magique qu'une bascule automatique ou qu'un serveur unique, mais cette manipulation ne prend que quelques secondes sur un iPod ou un iPhone (c'est un simple bouton on-off) et n'impose pas d'éditer les paramètres des serveurs à chaque fois.



super, merci !
Testée immédiatement, et tout est ok. 

Dommage quand même d'être obligé de passer par cet artifice


----------

